# Three Baltimore Gamers, looking for more!



## Xer0 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi all.  My current gaming group has sort of fallen apart due to personal reasons.  Left without a GM, my two friends and myself are trying to make the best of a bad situation and keep on gaming.

I've stepped forward to take up the role of the GM and between the three of us, we've decided to play D&D 3.5.  We'll be using Monte Cook's Ptolus and I plan on starting at 1st and going the distance, all the way to 20th.  However, since there's just the three of us, that only gives me two players and frankly, I need more.  I'm looking for two to four players, folks who can provide their own transportation since we all come direct to the game from work.  We're a bunch of easy going, laid back guys and we'd like the same.  I would say we're about 50/50 roleplaying and combat, so that something you should keep in mind if you're interested.

We meet on Tuesday nights, from 5pm til 9ish, in Rosedale - which is basically White Marsh or real close to it.

So, any takers?  Do you have what it takes to challenge the evil that awaits you in the Spire?  If so, give me a shout here or email me.

Looking forward to gaming with you guys!


----------



## Xer0 (Oct 23, 2007)

Just a bump.


----------



## jezter6 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey Xer0, you or anyone in your group interested in playing anything non-D&D and non-Tuesday nights?


----------



## Nikroecyst (Jan 23, 2008)

Are you still looking for more players? Im slightly familiar with Ptolus and am highly interested in joining. I am free Tuesdays as well and hope you're still looking. My email is Nikroesis@hotmail.com if you want to contact me.


----------



## Xer0 (Jan 23, 2008)

Actually we've moved to Wednesdays.  And are you really willing to make the drive from Brandywine up to Rosedale every week for a D&D game?  That's 62 miles one way.


----------



## Nikroecyst (Jan 23, 2008)

I would be more than willing to drive out to Rosedale Md. however, the problem is now that i've started school. I am in school from noon to 8:30 on wednesdays. What times to do you all play on Wednesdays?


----------



## Xer0 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nikroecyst said:
			
		

> I would be more than willing to drive out to Rosedale Md. however, the problem is now that i've started school. I am in school from noon to 8:30 on wednesdays. What times to do you all play on Wednesdays?



6pm to 10pm.  By the time you get up here, we'd be in the wrapping up phase.  I see you've looked at the Sunday thread, that's probably a better time for all involved.


----------

